# 2003 Altima with the SQUEAKS



## sharknwater (Dec 11, 2004)

Anyone got a clue on this one? The Service Dept at my dealer says the squeak coming from the rear suspension/brakes is normal. Usually a LOUD squeaking/squealing sound when getting in motion as slower speeds after the car has been sitting awhile. Very annoying. Told the dealer/service dept there's no way that can be "normal"...noone would ever buy another Altima if that was the case. Service dept says it has something to do with the configuration of the brake/pads on the Altima & Pathfinders. Still find that hard to believe. Anyone with same issue and found a fix? Thx. - Frustrated.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

Is it the suspension or the brakes that are squeeking, these are two totally different issues.


----------



## sharknwater (Dec 11, 2004)

Service Dept at the Dealer seemed to think the brakes. Said pads & all looked fine, it was just dust buildup. Not much they could do about it. Had something to do with the configuration of the Altima's brakes. I just wasn't convinced they knew where the sound was coming from or what they were looking for. Still looking...


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

Sounds like you dealer doesn't have a clue, the Altima's rear brakes are nothing special. It is hard to tell without seeing the problem first hand, could be the caliper or possibly the parking brake, hard to tell.


----------

